# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  *NEW* Female Thai Bamboo Rat!!

## satomi325

She's a female Thai Bamboo Ratsnake (_Oreocryptophis porphyraceus coxi_).

I picked her up at the Sacramento show not to long ago. I went to the show to look for one specifically. No one had one. I was starting to get bummed out. And then I went to the last vendor left and they had exactly one. One female. Bought her without a thought. (Not to mention I couldn't find any breeders online and this last vendor happened to be friends of mine coincidentally).

In her little deli cup:



Going into shed and she still looks awesome!






The New World colubrids have never impressed me much, but Old World colubrids are amazing! They are gorgeous beautiful animals. This girl is my first non-ball Python purchase, but I definitely plan on expanding my old world colubrid collection in the future.

----------

_aldebono_ (01-13-2014),_Anya_ (10-11-2013),*bcr229* (10-11-2013),dgring (01-13-2014),_Flikky_ (10-11-2013),MarkS (10-22-2013),_Pyrate81_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Anya

She's gorgeous. I've been waiting for pix!! Back in Kansas our local (GOOD) petstore had one of these once. Easy to fall in love with. <3

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## bcr229

Wow, she's beautiful!  Love that red.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Andybill

Very cool!

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great pickup, always been one of my favorite species.  :Good Job:

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## JLC

Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on finding such an uncommonly kept snake.  I'm with you on the old-world rat snakes.  I don't know why they aren't more popular because they are so stunning.  I plan on having a few one of these days!

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow! She is gorgeous! Hows her temperament? Just curious.

sent from my incubator

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on finding such an uncommonly kept snake.  I'm with you on the old-world rat snakes.  I don't know why they aren't more popular because they are so stunning.  I plan on having a few one of these days!


*uncommonly kept snake in the US* these guys actually became quite popular and common in the european market. In fact, you can pick up a Coxi in Germany for less than 75 USD, (50 euros) while people like Prehistoric Pets among other breeders in the US, sell them for 200-300 each. The price keeps going down in Germany in fact, due to the demand going down because they are quite common in captivity there.  :Dancin' Banana: 

Great snake though! Love coxi's!

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Bugmom

She is very beautiful!! Makes me second guess the ratsnake I had intended to get.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_satomi325_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

Very nice.

Now if you would only get interested in pits.............you don't know what you are missing.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## Neal

Very awesome snake and stunning might I add. Great pickup.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Wow.  That color just pops!  Congrats!!

----------

_satomi325_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## satomi325

> Very nice.
> 
> Now if you would only get interested in pits.............you don't know what you are missing.


Thanks Skip!

It's not that I dislike pits. I like them perfectly fine, but I'm rather addicted to Doberman Pinschers! :3
Our neighbors pit loves our female. It was love at first butt sniff.

----------


## Skiploder

> Thanks Skip!
> 
> It's not that I dislike pits. I like them perfectly fine, but I'm rather addicted to Doberman Pinschers! :3
> Our neighbors pit loves our female. It was love at first butt sniff.


*PIT*uophis.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Not a huge fan of many colubrids but this one for sure just jumped on my list of jaw droppers. Beautiful! Congrats.

----------


## satomi325

> *PIT*uophis.


Damnit....
SEE!!! This is why you have to educate me on other colubrids/species. Otherwise, I won't know what the heck you're talking about and I go off and say stupid things. :Embarassed: 
(you still up for a meet up  next month?)

----------


## MootWorm

> Damnit....
> SEE!!! This is why you have to educate me on other colubrids/species. Otherwise, I won't know what the heck you're talking about and I go off and say stupid things.
> (you still up for a meet up  next month?)


Ha! I totally thought you were teasing with the pit comment. You definitely could've played it off lol

----------


## Skiploder

> Damnit....
> SEE!!! This is why you have to educate me on other colubrids/species. Otherwise, I won't know what the heck you're talking about and I go off and say stupid things.
> (you still up for a meet up  next month?)


Yeah, we're good.

----------


## lmtrej

Very nice pick up, good to see you getting into colubrids.

----------

_Anya_ (10-22-2013),_satomi325_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## Lexcorn

A great species that retain their stunning colouration through to maturity.

Had the pleasure to breed our adults a few years ago & will be pairing up the progeny (post brumation) later this year.

All the Best. Lex

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> *PIT*uophis.


Lmao. I figured that was coming.  

Awesome snake. Congrats. 
Just remember these guys need it cool and humid.

----------


## dgring

beautifull

----------

